# Begleiter für den Jäger?



## Szadek (15. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute... 
weiß ja nicht ob es hier schon mal irgend wo gefragt wurde und oder die Antwort zufinden ist...
aber kann man als Jäger in HDRO auch nen Pet zähmen ähnlich wie in WoW???
Fals ja wie geht das?


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Mai 2007)

Wurde schon sehr oft hier geschrieben.
Kann man nicht.

Es gibt 2 Charakterklassen, die eine Art "Pet" haben, zum einen der Heermeister - einen menschlichen Begleiter.
Zum anderen der Kundige - dieser kann sich Lebewesen beschwören, wie eine Raben, einen Bären, etc.

Es besteht für keine Charakterklasse die Möglichkeit andere Lebewesen zu "zähmen".
Bitte nächstes Mal die Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------

